# Where to buy formica in less than 4X8 size?



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I'm keeping my eyes open for dumpsters full of building materials but there doesn't seem to be a lot of building going on lately.
In the stores I have found formica in only 4ftX8ft sheets. Where have you found it in smaller pieces?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cabinet shops and...*

Plywood wholesalers like: http://national.citysearch.com/prof...isher=smx_noncust&reference_id=1&placement=yp 
They will tell you the names of cabinet shops who they sell to for more sources. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I go to local cabinet shops and get good sized pieces for a good price. They normally let me look through their scrapes.
Smokey:thumbsup:


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

_I am not sure how small of pieces you are looking for but I know Menards sells pieces that are smaller than 4x8_


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I just bought a 24" x 36" piece of formica at Home Depot this past saturday. The sell various sizes. I went to Lowes first and all they sold were 4 x 8 sheets. The Lowes salesman told me Home Depot sold it in smaller sizes.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

We have a local tile shop that will sell you what ever size you want.
They seem to be reasonable on it as well.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I got a piece 30" X 68" from a local custom cabinet maker for $10.00.
He let me sort through all the "drops" he had till I found what I wanted.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Local cabinet shops are great resources of this type of need. Another possibility is to find a cabinet supply company in your area. Often times they will have damaged sheets that you can purchase for next to nothing.


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

As others have said, find a local cabinet shop. They are often glad to get rid of scraps.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

If you have a laminate supplier around then you can buy pieces as small as 2'x4' You will need to make friends with someone that has a account so you can buy at whole sale pricing. ($1.22-$2.40 psf). Counter top and cabinet shops are the best. If they do a high enough volume then the cost can get to be about 40% less than the above mentioned pricing.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Daryl,
I don't know about your area, but around here, every floor and wall covering store, plus the hardwood center, sells plastic laminates (Formica, Wilsonart, etc.) that you order in various widths, (ie 24", 36", 48") and lengths are in 2' increments. There is also a Habitat for Humanity resale store which people donate their unwanted/leftover building products to, and you can often find cut-offs and sometimes full sized sheet goods, including laminates.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Daryl,
Been reading this thread with interest, i also needed some formica so i followed the advice about checking with local cabinet shops. Went to one yesterday and the guy was great, purchased a piece of white formica 3'x4' cheap $8.00 and the guy also told me if i needed some smaller pieces to just come over and if they were headed to the trash i could have them.


----------

